# Du lịch và cuộc sống > Thành viên tâm sự >  Nhớ mùa hoa gạo đỏ...

## ngkhangvh

Tháng ba về trên khoảng trời quê hương đã thắp lên một màu đỏ rực, như ngọn đèn trời chiếu sáng nơi làng quê thanh bình và soi đường cho những đứa con xa quê .

 Những bông hoa nhắc về tuổi thơ xa lắc, nhắc về những năm tháng còn lên năm lên ba chạy chơi ở bến nước đầu làng. Hoa gạo rơi từng cánh thắm xuống con đường lát gạch, một vài cơn gió bay ngang thổi vài cánh lả tả trong gió chiều. Hoa gạo chân chất, mộc mạc, dân dã, gợi lại một thời tuổi thơ hồn nhiên đầy tiếng cười giòn. Tháng ba của những mùa hoa rực rỡ sắc màu, tháng ba của nỗi nhớ trong trẻo mà nghẹn ngào.

 Tháng Ba ở quê đẹp lắm! Đây đó là màu xanh trong hiền hòa của dòng sông lượn quanh theo triền đê, là màu xanh của tre, của lúa… nhưng có lẽ đẹp nhất, rực rỡ nhất và dễ làm lòng người xao xuyến vẫn là màu đỏ của loài hoa chỉ nở vào tháng Ba: hoa gạo.

 Hoa gạo (còn gọi là hoa Mộc miên, Pơ lang) thường nở vào dịp tháng 3 âm lịch, đóa hoa to, dầy và đỏ thắm báo hiệu trời chuyển vào hè. Bầy chào mào loách choách bay về hút mật ngọt trong năm cánh hoa làm cả một góc phố phường sáng bừng, ồn ã. Hoa thắp đỏ một khoảng trời, rồi lặng lẽ xoay tròn trên không trung, gieo mình theo cơn gió, hoa lìa cành vẫn giữ nguyên sắc đỏ.

 Cây gạo đã trở thành hình ảnh gắn bó với làng quê Việt Nam.

 Gắn bó với làng quê

 Làng tôi ở bao năm tình làng nghĩa xóm gắn kết, thương yêu nhau qua từng đụn rơm nghèo, bờ ruộng chênh vênh... Tôi đi xa từng ấy năm vẫn nhớ cái ranh giới làng quê không phải là “cây đa, bến nước sân đình” hay lũy tre xanh bao bọc, mà ngay cổng làng là cây gạo to sừng sững luôn giang những cánh tay chào đón.

 Không rõ cây gạo ấy có tự bao giờ, tự sinh sôi hay có bàn tay con người vun trồng. Chỉ biết rằng khi lũ trẻ chúng tôi lớn lên thì đã thấy cây gạo trầm mặc nghiêng bóng. Trên mình nó đã không thể đếm được những dấu ấn của thời gian xù xì nơi lớp vỏ. Không giống như những loài cây khác, gạo sinh ra đã mang trên mình đầy gai, những chiếc gai hình thoi bao kín thân cây xếp thật đều và càng lên cao phía ngọn gai càng nhọn. Cũng thật lạ là chỉ khi vươn cao đến một khoảng không nhất định, gạo mới trổ cành vươn ra xung quanh, tựa như những cánh tay gân guốc vươn ra bốn phía. Cả mùa đông, thân gạo già gầy trơ khấc, trên mình không một chiếc lá màu xanh. Gạo đứng im lìm phơi sương gió tưởng như sức sống trong cây đã cạn. Thế rồi khi mùa xuân về kéo theo mưa bụi lay phay nhè nhẹ và cái nắng vàng ong, gạo như bừng tỉnh dậy dồn sức sống lên đầu cành với cơ man chồi xanh và nụ. Hình như cả quãng thời gian khắc nghiệt mùa đông, gạo âm thầm vươn rễ, chắt chiu dòng nhựa sống để đến mùa xuân dành trọn cho hoa và lộc biếc. Nụ hoa gạo tròn xinh, chum chúm, xếp sin sít liền nhau nhiều hơn cả lá. Nụ tiếp dòng nhựa sống lớn dần lớn dần rồi đến tháng Ba, hoa bung nở đỏ rực một khoảng trời.

 Cây gạo, loài cây quá đỗi quen thuộc với những làng quê Việt, bởi nó còn tượng trưng cho nét đẹp, nét văn hóa trong đời sống tâm tinh. Nơi chứa đựng biết bao tương truyền huyền bí qua những câu chuyện của bà thủ thỉ mỗi đêm.

 Những điều huyền bí mà chúng tôi tưởng tượng trong những bông hoa gạo, những ước mơ rất đỗi trẻ con để bây giờ nhớ lại thấy sao mà đáng trân trọng đến thế - mỗi bông hoa gạo đỏ rực, lung linh sẽ sinh ra một cô tiên thật đẹp. Chẳng thế mà đứa nào trong chúng tôi cũng lượm cho mình bông hoa đẹp nhất rồi mang về nhà chờ đến đêm cô tiên xuất hiện. Những lời cầu nguyện luôn được chuẩn bị sẵn nếu gặp cô tiên bước ra từ mỗi bông hoa gạo, rồi sáng ra đứa nào cũng nuối tiếc vì lỡ… ngủ quên mất.

 Cây gạo còn là một thế giới linh thiêng, bí ẩn qua những câu chuyện, truyền thuyết về những con ma thần bí quanh quất bên những gốc gạo già

 Tuổi thơ vui buồn quanh gốc gạo

 Với bọn trẻ chúng tôi thì màu đỏ ấy có sức hấp dẫn lạ kỳ. Vào mùa hoa gạo nở, không ai bảo ai, chúng tôi đều tụ tập dưới gốc cây gạo to nhất, say sưa ngắm nhìn, trầm trồ bình luận trước sắc màu rực rỡ của hoa. Có biết bao trò chơi diễn ra dưới tán hoa màu lửa ấy: chọi gà, đánh khăng, nhảy dây, đánh cù, chơi trò đuổi bắt, trò cô dâu chú rể… nhặt hoa kết thành vương miệng, kết mũ và hoá vai vào các nhân vật khác nhau.

 Những bông hoa gạo đỏ rực cả một khoảng trời, nó đẹp như chính những trò chơi rất đỗi trẻ con mà chúng tôi đã đi qua. Cùng nhau nắm tay hò hát xung quanh gốc cây gạo ấy, để rồi đứa nào cũng có những nụ cười hạnh phúc, có khi còn lăn ra ngủ mỗi lúc buổi trưa hè trong những làn gió mát nhẹ.

 Lũ trẻ con chúng tôi rất thích ăn hoa gạo nên thường chọn những bông gạo mới rụng, đem xuống hố vôi bên cạnh đã chứa đầy nước từ lâu, khoắng khoắng vài lần là sạch bong, vẩy vẩy nước rồi lau lau, chùi chùi lên áo vài lần là ăn được. Chúng tôi bóc ra chia cho nhau mỗi đứa một cành hoa, đứa ăn đài hoa, vừa ăn vừa nhìn lên ngọn cây ngóng hoa gạo rơi. Chẳng biết có phải do ngày đó chúng tôi thường xuyên bị đói cho nên ăn hoa gạo cảm thấy rất ngon, rất ngọt, thấm thía được cái hương vị tuổi thơ ngọt ngào trong những bông gạo vừa rớt cành hay do tuổi thơ lam lũ đã gắn bó chúng tôi hơn với đất, với làng, với những cây gạo tháng Ba hoa sai chi chít, với những buổi trốn học đi chơi, với những nỗi buồn vô cớ của tuổi học trò không thể giải toả được mà chúng tôi đã bỏ ra ngồi lì dưới gốc gạo nghĩ vẩn vơ hàng tiếng đồng hồ. Tất cả những điều đó đã làm cho tuổi thơ trôi qua trong êm đềm, hạnh phúc, đã nuôi lớn những ước mơ còn non dại và bé bỏng của lũ học trò quê vẫn chân trần đi học.

 và sống mãi trong ký ức hồn nhiên của tuổi thơ

 Chúng tôi lớn dần lên, mỗi đứa ôm theo mình một khát vọng thành đạt để rời xa cái kham khổ, đói nghèo của một miền quê. Và rồi cuộc sống bận rộn với những bộn bề lo toan vất vả đã xoá dần đi những mùa hoa gạo và ký ức tuổi thơ trong mỗi chúng tôi. Những mùa hoa gạo cũng lần lượt đi qua trong lặng lẽ, tủi hờn.

 Sống nơi đô thị ồn ào, tôi càng nhớ da diết về những ngày thơ, về quê hương thanh bình, về một loài hoa nồng nàn như lửa - Để rồi lại khát khao được nhìn thấy màu đỏ ấy nơi quê mình, khát khao được nằm lim dim mắt trên thảm cỏ xanh dưới tán hoa màu đỏ để thả hồn phiêu du theo thế giới cổ tích. Để rồi đôi khi lại tự hỏi, với những bộn bề lo toan của cuộc sống, liệu khi trở về với xe máy, xe hơi, có đứa nào chịu dừng lại mà nhặt những bông gạo tháng Ba?

 Sự tích hoa gạo

 Ở một bản nọ có chàng trai nghèo khoẻ mạnh, yêu cô sơn nữ xinh đẹp. họ chuẩn bị cưới thì trời đổ mưa, cơn lũ lớn cuốn phăng ngôi nhà và lễ vật của chàng. Dân bản trồng cây nêu để chàng lên trời hỏi sự tình. Ngày ra đi, chàng buộc vào tay cô gái băng vải đỏ, mỗi đầu có tua năm cánh thay cho lời thề thuỷ chung.

 Gặp Ngọc Hoàng, chàng thưa: “Trần gian mưa nắng thất thường, cuộc sống con người rất cực khổ. Xin người xem xét lại”.

 Ngọc Hoàng hỏi xem ai trông coi mưa nắng, một vị thần tâu: “Đó là thần Sấm, nhưng thần vốn ham vui nên có lúc xao nhãng”.

 Thần Sấm thưa: “Một mình thần không làm xuể. Xin người giữ chàng trai này lại giúp thần làm mưa”. Ngọc Hoàng chuẩn tấu và truyền nâng bầu trời xa mặt đất để người hạ giới không lên được nữa. Chàng trai đành ở lại làm thần Mưa. Nhớ người yêu, nước mắt chàng trào ra.

 Nói về cô gái, ngày nào cô cũng trèo lên cây nêu trông ngóng. Một ngày tháng Ba, Ngọc Hoàng xuống hạ giới. Biết chuyện, ngài cho cô gái một điều ước. Nàng thưa: “Xin người biến cây nên thành loài hoa có rễ bám sâu, thân thẳng, ngọn cao để thần nhìn thấy anh ấy, dải vải đỏ biến thành bông hoa để anh ấy nhận ra thần”. Thoả nguyện, cô gái gieo mình từ trên cao xuống.

 Nhìn những bông hoa đỏ nâng niu linh hồn người yêu, nước mắt thần Mưa rơi lã chã. Người ta gọi đó là hoa gạo, loài hoa đỏ rực như tình yêu nồng thắm.


TourismOnline.Vn

----------


## thientai206

bh tìm 1 cây hoa gạo cũng thấy khó  :Frown:

----------


## chung_chung_baby

Giờ còn tìm đâu bóng dáng hoa gạo.

----------

